# I HATE ISFPs



## Dinognar (Aug 1, 2017)

Actually that was more of a click bait title because I only know one ISFP. Anyways, is it normal for an ENTP and ISFP to clash? (generally speaking) 

I am close friends with this ISFP girl but most of the time I just can't stand her. I could rant on forever but let me just summarise her bad qualities in a few words: EXTREMELY SELFISH, overly sensitive, "the heart knows what it wants." (literally makes every single decisions because she 'feels' like its the right thing to do), stubborn and dumb (not necessarily talking about academics).

Note: I understand that I can have faults too.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Dinognar said:


> Actually that was more of a click bait title because I only know one ISFP. Anyways, is it normal for an ENTP and ISFP to clash? (generally speaking)
> 
> I am close friends with this ISFP girl but most of the time I just can't stand her. I could rant on forever but let me just summarise her bad qualities in a few words: EXTREMELY SELFISH, overly sensitive, "the heart knows what it wants." (literally makes every single decisions because she 'feels' like its the right thing to do), stubborn and dumb (not necessarily talking about academics).


my little sis is an ISFP and I feel the same way


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Fi, selfish?
I've never heard of such a thing.

btw, how do you know she prefers ISFP?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

>is it normal for a thinker to have a hard time with a feeler
wow, I really don't know


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

That's too bad. Fi doms are not everyone's up of tea though. I freaking love the type. Yeah, they can be selfish, im sure you have selfish genes too! We all do, or we'd be dead. We need cooperation too. Just as well immaturity is recognised.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem (Nov 7, 2017)

I guess we all have types that we clash with and there are certain personalities that rub me the wrong way.

I think it does make sense for an ENTP and an ISFP to clash, considering some functional differences and generally different perspectives/potentially different world views. I have an ISFP sister and she is a great person and we are close. I remember growing up, she and I would clash but I admit a lot of it was my fault too, mostly sibling and girl stuff. It doesn't just have to do with personality but that went into it a little.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

-


----------



## Dinognar (Aug 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> Fi, selfish?
> I've never heard of such a thing.
> 
> btw, how do you know she prefers ISFP?


You mean, how do I know she is an ISFP? Well she identifies as an ISFP and it is kinda obvious that she is one. But I guess I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Dinognar said:


> You mean, how do I know she is an ISFP? Well she identifies as an ISFP and it is kinda obvious that she is one. But I guess I wouldn't know for sure.


Does she even sexually identify as an ISFP?


----------



## Dinognar (Aug 1, 2017)

TheCrimsonKing said:


> Does she even sexually identify as an ISFP?


Yes, she is apart of the LGBTQEISNTFPJ community and is sexually an ISFP. 

All jokes aside she is 180 degrees straight.


----------



## Falange (Jan 14, 2018)

I find them disgusting


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Dinognar said:


> Yes, she is apart of the LGBTQEISNTFPJ community and is sexually an ISFP.
> 
> All jokes aside she is 180 degrees straight.


...then introduce me to her, my lad


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Falange said:


> I find them disgusting


How so?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

That's the most funniest thing I have ever heard..


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> That's the most funniest thing I have ever heard..


You must have a very boring and depressing life, then


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

TheCrimsonKing said:


> You must have a very boring and depressing life, then


Yes, I am depressingly cheerful but so is a lot of people. I find it funny how this thread even exist.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Yes, I am depressingly cheerful but so is a lot of people. I find it funny how this thread even exist.


"depressingly cheerful"

wow, your post depressed me


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

TheCrimsonKing said:


> "depressingly cheerful"
> 
> wow, your post depressed me


Glad to be of service. :smug: But seriously, don't be depressed.. I'm just teasing.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Glad to be of service. :smug: But seriously, don't be depressed.. I'm just teasing.


Problem is, as a feeler, I don't even know if you realize I was being ironic


----------



## Dinognar (Aug 1, 2017)

Notus Asphodelus said:


> That's the most funniest thing I have ever heard..


Care to elaborate? I hope you're not taking this as a personal attack.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Philippo said:


> Even me an INFP I do not like this type at all. they compete with the ESFJ's in self-cenetredness, constant stupid drama, and that underlying feeling that they are more special than other people


tell me bud, what ISFP hurt you?


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Philippo said:


> Even me an INFP I do not like this type at all. they compete with the ESFJ's in self-cenetredness, constant stupid drama, and that underlying feeling that they are more special than other people


Someones poor Fi feelz has been triggered.

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Oh boy, another thread turned into a pointless shitstorm...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Reading this thread..


----------



## ReliK (Feb 24, 2019)

What Annoys You and What You Hate About Others is Your Own Reflection

https://medium.com/@kolyanne/what-a...ut-others-is-your-own-reflection-64c28ecc0032

What I love about ENTP's 















What I hate about ENTP's


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Maybe it's just the Socionics 'conflict relations' thing between entps and isfps. I find isfps to be quite laid back and selfless, usually.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

I read somewhere that ENTPs are prone to feeling very protective of ISFPs.
If they see them in trouble, trying to explain an idea and not doing a very good job, an ENTP will want to jump in and defend them even if they disagree with the idea. Part of the whole 'Devil's Advocate' thing.

I guess that was probably wrong though.

I can be quite selfish, but I also like to help others. Usually because it makes me feel good, which I guess is still selfish.
Self-centred? I guess it depends on the situation, most of the time I'd say that's quite accurate. 
But don't a lot of people wish that they could be more self-centred? Isn't that something we hear people talk about a lot? 

"I wish that I could just do what I want to do, and didn't worry about what other people think of me so much."

Overly sensitive... maybe. Internally, yes, but it won't affect how I interact with someone. 
Externally? Someone has to really get under my skin to get me to voice any negative feelings.

Are you sure that the decisions she is making are being made on a whim, just because, or is there a logic behind them which you don't necessarily understand? 
In ISFPs, Ti works in the service of Fi. Our feelings aren't just gut reactions, we can explain them in logical form if required. 
There might be logical errors, we're no Ti dominants, but it's not like there is absolutely no reason behind our Fi evaluations.

I don't have any issues with ENTPs, or any individual ENTPs that I know.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow you sound fucking stupid for an ENTP. Why do you even care about how someone makes decisions? Are there even right decisions? Just because a decision is logical doesn't mean it's the right one... I mean, being annoyed because someone makes decisions in a different way than yourself is just :laughing::laughing:. It's not even your life... You sound like the controlling type tbh.

I never have any issues with ISFP's. The types I most dislike are the control freaks, and ISFP's are generally not that type so, they're cool.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Don't cxare don't matter die fast please. 

I love everything and everybody. 

Just let it burn my friends uh uh uh. 

Why so much hate ? We need satan to love god , so i love satan and god. 

ENTP is cool ine movies because there is more ST and SF.

Hate what you love and love what you hate and door to power open gates to paradise.

like dr equines insult me psychopat , nothing great than that. 

Like a dragon fly in the sun , 

Birds flying high you know how I feel
Sun in the sky you know how I feel
Breeze driftin' on by you know how I feel
It's a new dawn
It's a new day
It's a new life
For me
And I'm feeling good


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> Don't cxare don't matter die fast please.
> 
> I love everything and everybody.
> 
> ...


Are you like on crack 90% on the time?

Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

Enthalpy said:


> Are you like on crack 90% on the time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk


uh ! First time i speak to an ESTJ in this forum. 


Oh my. 

Black with green eyes ? Mysterious on the moment with a good retort but not amazing. Enthalphy. What an specific name. 

Physics , You work at the Nasa ? 

You act like an variable with judgment , with a extravert quantity of a thermodynamics system intern , with that you add a product as ""me ", and you create your post , an a creation of an intern energy of Sensitif retort to me. 

I describe Entalphy system with his own MBTI , funny. a metaphor, an absolute perfect metastasis. Today is a good day. Easy to analyse. Cool to see. I'm sure you can do an amazing cops how you are STJ


----------



## camillasalbahe (May 26, 2020)

Yup. That's the same with my brother and 2 ISFP friends. They're great at first. But as years go by, I realize how selfish they are and materialistic. My brother is very sensitive. I can't stand him anymore. Before I used to like it when he goes home for vacation. I tried to drag him to do fun things but my sponteneity annoys him. Even though I only meant for him to enjoy. Also, he's really mean.

My brother hated my father who was an ENFJ even though he asked a lot of money from him because he's a shoppaholic. Weird. I loved my father so much. I idolised him. I saw him as this hardworking, generous and kind man. He was scary when he was angry though. My brother used to criticise everything my father did. He even blamed my parents for his personalitu problems even though he was given almost everything he wanted. I called him out for this blaming thing. I think we had a pretty good childhood and my father provided for us. He was a good father. Anyway, I just try to stay away from my brother when I can. I find it unfair that he can ask me for support but when it's me that's asking,


----------



## camillasalbahe (May 26, 2020)

Turi said:


> Fi, selfish?
> I've never heard of such a thing.
> 
> btw, how do you know she prefers ISFP?


hahaha


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Falange said:


> I find them disgusting


I love you too. Lol.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Me selfish? Very interesting...........


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I guess I'm selfish about how I expend my time and energy. But the closer I am to someone, and also the less they try to manipulate me, then the less likely I am to be selfish about that stuff.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Obviously as an ISFP, I'm also selfish about, well.........myself. Don't tell me what spiritual beliefs to have, what clothes to wear, how to have my hair, what food to eat, that I need to work at a job, not to drink or smoke weed, how to spend my money on myself, that I need to lose weight, etc., etc. I don't listen to commands or lectures.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

The bottom line is let me be me, and let people I value be themselves, and then I'll let you be you. And if I simply don't like you, then you probably just won't see me much.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Never understood why Fi dominant types tend to receive so much flak, but I assure It's because people love to project their imposed stereotypes on them.

Why we never see threads about ENTJ's being unemotional, cold and controling or ESTP's being obnoxiously loud for attention (They arent really to be honest, but I just wonder)


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I will preface this by saying that I love ISFPs. I have no problems with them and think they are just as valuable as any other person. You will never ever see me judge anyone based on their type. 

I'm a teacher at a technical college and I have noticed that there is a group of ISFPs that very often struggles with our program. I teach programming and game development and there are some ISFPs that enter the program because they are personally interested in the subject matter, even though they don't have a technical bone in their bodies (I'm speaking of specific ISFPs that I've seen enroll, not ISFPs as a whole of course). 
In general, I've noticed that ISFPs are often likely to overestimate their own ability to do something, based on how passionate they are about it. Their Fi can sometimes blind them to the truth that their talents might lie somewhere else. 

It's a pattern I've seen and I think it's partly based on the idea that games are often a passion of students and wanting to work on your passions is something Fi-users are likely to do. 

That said, this is a pattern I've seen from the students where I was sure that they were ISFPs (and some even finished the program, through sheer dedication). There might be others that I haven't noticed being ISFPs of course. 

In total, it's crazy to hate on any specific type. There are hundreds of millions of ISFPs out there and you might know many more than you think. It's natural for humans to see one or two examples of one thing and conclude that they must be representative of the whole group. The thing is that most people that you don't know the type of could be any type and you might even admire the traits that you hate in the few ISFPs that you do know. 

Personally, I love seeing passionate people engross themselves into something they love. ISFPs are most likely to actually do the things they love to do, which leads me to respect them as a type. That doesn't say anything about any specific example of the type, since all humans are different, but it's a nice baseline to start from.


----------



## DivyaNissi (Aug 20, 2021)

Dinognar said:


> Actually that was more of a click bait title because I only know one ISFP. Anyways, is it normal for an ENTP and ISFP to clash? (generally speaking)
> 
> I am close friends with this ISFP girl but most of the time I just can't stand her. I could rant on forever but let me just summarise her bad qualities in a few words: EXTREMELY SELFISH, overly sensitive, "the heart knows what it wants." (literally makes every single decisions because she 'feels' like its the right thing to do), stubborn and dumb (not necessarily talking about academics).
> 
> Note: I understand that I can have faults too.


----------



## DivyaNissi (Aug 20, 2021)

I agree completely , the only isfp i know is my dad and he can REALLY be SELFISH. He also believes that he is morally better than others when in reality i think i have never met anyone who looks down on people like him . He also makes sudden outbursts for no practical reason , and is overly opinionated about things that he doesn't even know about which makes him look stupid . Also we should probably not try to explain anything to him , he has his own opinions that he will not bother listening . 
Other than that i guess he's an okay person . At least he's not a psychopath.
And though it seems like i hate my dad i really don't i just hate certain aspects of his personality but who doesn't have faults , i know i do , BUT some have more faults than others.
AND those who love isfps are not wrong i believe that a healthy isfp is not the way i described but it just happens that the one i know is an unhealthy one .
btw i'm infp , for those who wants to check infp hate


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

DivyaNissi said:


> btw i'm infp , for those who wants to check infp hate


I hate both infp and isfp.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

DivyaNissi said:


> I agree completely , the only isfp i know is my dad and he can REALLY be SELFISH. He also believes that he is morally better than others when in reality i think i have never met anyone who looks down on people like him . He also makes sudden outbursts for no practical reason , and is overly opinionated about things that he doesn't even know about which makes him look stupid . Also we should probably not try to explain anything to him , he has his own opinions that he will not bother listening .
> Other than that i guess he's an okay person . At least he's not a psychopath.
> And though it seems like i hate my dad i really don't i just hate certain aspects of his personality but who doesn't have faults , i know i do , BUT some have more faults than others.
> AND those who love isfps are not wrong i believe that a healthy isfp is not the way i described but it just happens that the one i know is an unhealthy one .
> btw i'm infp , for those who wants to check infp hate


Hate ISFPs all you want, I personally don't care, but being selfish is a human thing, not a type thing. Chances are you are as selfish as your father.


----------



## LizkaLizka (Aug 18, 2021)

I'm not an ENTP but i noticed that a lot of ENTPs tend to dislike Fi doms in general, especially ISFPs.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

DivyaNissi said:


> I agree completely , the only isfp i know is my dad and he can REALLY be SELFISH. He also believes that he is morally better than others when in reality i think i have never met anyone who looks down on people like him . He also makes sudden outbursts for no practical reason , and is overly opinionated about things that he doesn't even know about which makes him look stupid . Also we should probably not try to explain anything to him , he has his own opinions that he will not bother listening .
> Other than that i guess he's an okay person . At least he's not a psychopath.
> And though it seems like i hate my dad i really don't i just hate certain aspects of his personality but who doesn't have faults , i know i do , BUT some have more faults than others.
> AND those who love isfps are not wrong i believe that a healthy isfp is not the way i described but it just happens that the one i know is an unhealthy one .
> btw i'm infp , for those who wants to check infp hate


I hate no one. There's just some people I wouldn't choose to associate with because we're GOING to get on each others' nerves, and that's just a total buzzkill.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

LizkaLizka said:


> I'm not an ENTP but i noticed that a lot of ENTPs tend to dislike Fi doms in general, especially ISFPs.


I never considered it. Perhaps this is true. I'd like to field test it. I need to find a Fi dom and socialize with them for a few hours and see what happens.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

LizkaLizka said:


> I'm not an ENTP but i noticed that a lot of ENTPs tend to dislike Fi doms in general, especially ISFPs.


Wow, really?

INFP seems to be the favorite type of the ENTPs around me. Apparently they felt that INFPs are not judging them, and so they felt calm and safe to speak out everything in their mind. INFP seems to be the one who doesn't really mind the ENTP making mistakes or saying the wrong things at times, while INxJs tend to be a bit more particular about it.

Personally I've formed close relationships with most ENTPs that I've met. ENTPs are actually one my favorite type too.

I'm not sure how they feel about ISFP though.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I've noticed some ENTP's online not liking me. But tbh it usually kinda makes me scratch my head and think "What? Did I do something wrong? I feel okay, so I guess I'm okay."


----------



## giorno_16 (3 mo ago)

Dinognar said:


> Actually that was more of a click bait title because I only know one ISFP. Anyways, is it normal for an ENTP and ISFP to clash? (generally speaking)
> 
> I am close friends with this ISFP girl but most of the time I just can't stand her. I could rant on forever but let me just summarise her bad qualities in a few words: EXTREMELY SELFISH, overly sensitive, "the heart knows what it wants." (literally makes every single decisions because she 'feels' like its the right thing to do), stubborn and dumb (not necessarily talking about academics).
> 
> Note: I understand that I can have faults too.


It is very likely that ENTP (I am one myself) and ISFP to clash since ISFP uses ENTP's weakest shadow functions Fi trickster and Se demon (I hate Fi a lot tbh).


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I like the majority of ISFPs that I met.

It's only a minority of them that I didn't like, and it's because they were acting like an asshole toward me, and not because of their mbti.


----------



## 98403942 (Feb 10, 2021)

Fi doms are not my cup of tea either.


----------



## ssydney (2 mo ago)

Idk man. They seem like such normal people. But My abusive ex was an isfp.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I actually love them, they hate everything about me though. So. that's a thing.


----------

